# We're In...Again!



## Nazdrowie (Jul 29, 2008)

"Nazdrowie" (pronounced...Naz drove eeah...I'm Polish and it means "To Life or To Your Health or as a cheer". She's a Bruce Roberts '22 professionally built in 1976 in Vancouver, BC, Canada, and we purchased her in 1978...all those years of great sailing. However, about 8 years ago we had to redo the entire deck and due to business, personal and other circumstances, she's finally done, looks like the day we purchased her! Talk about perserverance...We started sailing with her in Vancouver, BC and over to the island and around the coast line. Then had a transfer to Toronto, Ontario and kept her in Lake Ontario, and at now in Lake Simcoe, in Barrie, Ontario, just north of Toronto about 100km. (we now live in Barrie semi retired and the marina is less than 10 minutes from home). Sure is great to have her in the water again, it was a great summer warm sunny day and the entire family got together to re-launch her...totally successful. Talk about a family affair! Hope you enjoyed my little story..
Good Sailing  
Domer.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Let's see if I can get this somewhat close

Ochen Karasha!

(Very good! in Russian...not Polish)

And by the way, unless I'm really wrong, Na Zdroveya (As close as I can get) means, literally, 'to your health' (or to be absolutely accurate: on your health).


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

Please post pictures of your boat.

David


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Congratulations....Cool name...It's nice to find boats with owners who really care about them to stick through and breath life into them once more...she will pay you back with many fine days like that.

My weekends are shot for the rest of the summer/Fall so Im taking a day off and working on mine today...


----------



## Nazdrowie (Jul 29, 2008)

Gary1 said:


> Let's see if I can get this somewhat close
> 
> Ochen Karasha!
> 
> ...


Thanks..You're right, but I've had that spelling from my parents...so, I'm still staying with it after 30 years...sorry.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

You could always do it this way:
Translation:

на здоровье

Man, but it's been a long time...


----------



## Nazdrowie (Jul 29, 2008)

Dear Cap'n Gary
Some humour for you...obviously not spelled correctly...but her it goes...
Tak, Gin Koo Ya but.. nea tz... lol...
Nazdrowie (Domer)


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Welcome aboard Naz...I moved your thread as it does not belong in design and construction. I have been in Warsaw and Krakow (a long time ago) and my memories are of the wonderful cheer and hospitality of the Polish people despite the terrible life they endured (pre-Solidarity!).


----------

